# holy Spear-it going to the "O" in the morning



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

I have room for 2 more divers for an oriskany trip in the am. Contact MBT or me @ 850-698-0827..Capt. Kevin


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

kevin,

Next time you are going out on a spearfishing trip just let me know and i will be interested. I hadspoken with you once before and got you'ree number from rich. please give me a call as soon as possible, i would like to get in on a trip that you need another person. Trying to get one of these cold water grouper before they head back out for the summer.

Please give me a call

850-485-5609

Jeff


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

OK Jeff I will call you now that I have your number. I cant always get in touch with Rich.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Kevin,

Add me to the list of folksthat would gladly fill aspot if needed. I was supposed to get out with you, rich, and Chris the other week when the weather was not so cooperative. But just give me a shout when you need an extra person to go shoot some fish. I am trying to see if anyone wants to get out this weekend to shoot some fish. The forecast is calling for decent conditions, but we all know how that goes.

Cell: 529-9349


----------

